# Sending gifts to Egypt from UK



## Clarabella (Nov 7, 2012)

Hi,

I want to send my Egyptian friend a new smart phone for his Birthday.
It is brand new and has a value of £400 GBP 
I am worried if I post it rather than taking it the next time I visit that he will have to pay customs and/or tax on it.
Can anyone tell me what the situation is please?
Thanks in advance


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Clarabella said:


> Hi,
> 
> I want to send my Egyptian friend a new smart phone for his Birthday.
> It is brand new and has a value of £400 GBP
> ...


Yes he will have to pay to receive it...they are very strict about mobile phones that are sent into the country and it will be well checked before it is even passed onto your friend.As to what your friend will have to pay is anyones guess as it all depends very much on the mood of the day so would probably be better to take it on your next visit.


----------



## Biffy (May 22, 2012)

Also - if you send a mobile phone through the normal post - I would imagine the chances that he will actaully get it would be very slim!!

My mother has sent 3 parcels over the last 6 months (the last 2 just to see) and they have never arrived to me!!!

Also as Hurghadapat has said the tax / customs that your friend would have to pay for it wil be huge - could well run into the 100's of per cent - it does all decied on how they are feeling on the day!!!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I must be doing something wrong in this life.... no one has ever given/ sent me a gift to this value.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> I must be doing something wrong in this life.... no one has ever given/ sent me a gift to this value.


You're the wrong nationality and also wrong sex


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

As Biffy says... you friend's chances of getting it are very slim, if you mail it.
If you send it by DHL, he stands a slightly better chance of actually getting it..
If It was me, I'd take it.....not boxed, in my hand luggage, and say it was for my personal use...that way you won't be stung on import tax.


----------

